# Female Betta Fish



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a female betta fish since it is more likely they can live among other types of fish. 

What are some types of fish they can live with. I dont really want any bottom feeders or anything like that, i want fish that will swim all over the aquarium. Some suggestions I have heard are daninos and tetras, I was wondering if these are good fish and if anyone has any other suggestions,

P.S. They bowl is two gallons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 gallons is fine for one betta but would be too small for tankmates.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Okay sound good. I was hoping to be able one or two other small fish but I guess not.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

If you get a larger tank, you could try those fish. I will say that it all depends on the temperament of the Betta. She could be just as aggressive as a male Betta to other fish.
The best bet for tankmates would be algae eaters.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Otos and cories make good tankmates from what I've heard.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Drama is right. I'm thinking about getting some Otos to add to my 10 gallon with my one female betta.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two otos in with Arriel...It is a 10 gallon divided..But I wounldnt recommend any tankmates in a tank smaller than a 5 gallon.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

When I was a little kid my sister had a betta named "Timmy" and he shared a tank with a lot of guppies. When a boy guppy got in to a fight with another boy guppy for mating rights, we'd blame the damage of poor Timmy. Eventually we found out what boy guppies can do to each other, and by then we decided to put timmy back in the ten gallon he used to live in, and by then he was OLD!


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Ya i was thinking of getting a three gallon bowl if I can find one, I would like to try to put even one other fish other than a betta that wasn't a bottom feeder. But thanks for all the advice, i am still looking in as to what to do.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

You'd need to get 5-10+ gallons before you decide to add more fish.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be getting a 10 gallon and dividing it for my two guys Jasper+Nepolean to share!!! haha. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

if i got a three gallon bowl, would i be able to put in one female, one platy, and one algae eater.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Watch out! Females still fight.


----------

